# Howdy, ya'll



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

Hello, I never even knew of this site until today! I loooove forums, so I had to sign up! No offense to Howl and Hal-L, both of which I lurk on, but I've always loved me some forums.

I've been a haunter for about 15 years, and have had a home haunt for the past five. This will be my second year as a semi-pro haunter. We produce a haunted house benefitting a boy scout troop.

I'm looking forward to hanging out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Slarti. I hope you have fun on the street.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Slarti. 

I also lurk on the email forums, but I find I play more on the Message Boards, especially this one  go figure..lol we talk about a lot of the same stuff, but it is much more fun here... :devil:


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey there!

Awsomw idea for the boy scout troop I am part of scouting in Canada but the level up  we call it venturers...lol anyway welcome to the street!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street... I know you said you wern't a lurker but I had to just do this (cuz you did mention lurking...) Another Lurker Bites the dust, another lurker bitest the dust.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

HOWDY SLARTI!!! another name I recognise. Good to have another neighbour on the street


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome! I've lurked off and on the email lists for years, but I just like forums better. I think it comes from being a moderator on a comic book forum for several years. LOL

I'm glad to see this is a lively place!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

This place IS lively! The most lively I've come across. Join in the games too, there a blast. I'm new here too. There's a wealth of info/friends to find here and always a quick reply to posts! Welcome...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Slarti!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Slarti said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I've lurked off and on the email lists for years, but I just like forums better. I think it comes from being a moderator on a comic book forum for several years. LOL


I find this revelation and your journalism stat in your profile quite interesting for obvious reasons. That being said, I welcome you to this forum as warmly as a fellow writer is able to another. Welcome to the fold!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Slarti, welcome to the madness


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi slarti. I too, lurk on the mail lists. I agree about liking forums better. They're just more organized and easier to navigate than 10,000 e-mails from the past 2 years are. :googly:

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, another fimilar name, I believe you've been on the L for some time.
Welcome!


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

Thanks again, everybody, and yep, I've been on the lists off and on for about five-six years. 

*looks at Ironstock link in siggie* I've also been to Ironstock for the last two years, last year I helped with the centerpiece contest. We won't be able to make it this year -- hubby insisted we needed a "real" vacation. LOL


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Slarti. Welcome and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Slarti - it's good to have new blood on the street!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Slarti, glad you found us. If you've never heard of us before we'll have to get Zombie to run another blood drive. Enjoy the forum, it's a great one with a large talent base.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, Slarti!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome to the street Slarti, look forward to talking halloween with you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad to see you here! I too have been to many other forums and this one is simply the best. Why go anywhere else?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome Slarti, 

Is your name a reference to Slarti of Hitchiker's fame? That reminds me, I need to read those again.


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

Yep, Slartibartfast, award-winning designer of Norway’s lovely crinkly edges at your service. I’ve loved the books forever, and have gone by that name on the ‘net for years. Surprisingly, a lot of people miss the reference.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I got a award once... they called it the Fijord


----------

